# Target practice at night!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

For us, early summer is the best season.On the weekends, after sunset, several friends and I go to have shooting practice in our base, a quiet nursery.The tagets ring "ding-ding", what a wonderful time~


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats cool


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

